# Ebenenmodus "Ineinanderkopieren"



## Horrortubby (26. November 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe so ein kleines Problem. Ich habe seit einiger Zeit nun Photoshop.cs (also PS8 glaub ich), in früheren Versionen gab es immer den Ebenenmodus "Ineinanderkopieren" dieser ist nun bei PS.cs verschwunden zumindest in dem Menü für die Ebenenmodis, also dem Dropdown. Wisst ihr ob der ganz gestrichen wurde oder ob es den noch gibt? Und wenn ja wo ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. November 2004)

Denn gibt es noch, ich habe nur gerade ein LAG und komme nicht darauf wie, aber guck einfach mal das Dropdown durch und probiere welche Funktion es sein könnte.

Edit: Ich glaube "überlagern" heißt das jetzt!


----------



## JoeFrag (26. November 2004)

Tach
meiner Meinung nach ist das jetzt "Überlagern".

Tschüß


----------

